# I am interested in learing Swedish



## attitude

Hi!

I'd like to know how should I start. Could you recommend me some webpages? I don't know anything about Swedish language.

Regards!


----------



## María Madrid

Ni idea de si son buenos o no, pero en esos enlaces tienes cursos de sueco. Suerte (Lycka till!!) 

http://www.personal.psu.edu/faculty/a/d/adr10/swedish.html

http://www.filter.ac.uk/database/insightrecord.php?id=41


----------



## attitude

¡Gracias! The problem is that I don't know anything and I want to start using Internet resources...


----------



## María Madrid

???? No te entiendo, los cursos son para principiantes y en web. ¿No es eso lo que querías?


----------



## attitude

Sí, muchas gracias.


----------



## jonquiliser

Another suggestion could be to have a look at pages in Wiki, as there are some articles that are very similar in Swedish and English (maybe Spanish) you can try and decipher little bits and pieces. Good for getting an idea of what the language is like, I do it myself and find it quite useful. If you look at the  Resources sticky thread you find some dictionaries too.


----------



## attitude

Thanks to everyone


----------



## María Madrid

What about asking a mod to move these last posts to a new thread on the English only forum?


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Relevant posts have been moved to English Only (some have been edited); some links have been added to the resources (thanks to the providers).


----------

